# Critique Kaiser, 1 year



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is 1 year (and 1 month today!) so I figure its time for an updated critique! 

This picture is a reverse self stack that I shot while he was stalking Dakota. Its the most updated "stack".

reverse self stack by jsnail17, on Flickr

Here is a shot from front 3/4 (sorry he's a little sandy).

dirty face but happy by jsnail17, on Flickr

Here is his serious face (his muzzle looks much more masculine when his mouth is closed...though I do love his many goofy expressions)

snow4 by jsnail17, on Flickr

Here is a stretched stack (I had just had shoulder surgery, so I had to take what I could get) taken exactly 1 month ago (on his first birthday).

s2 by jsnail17, on Flickr

It may be because I "know" him and can put hands on him, but most pictures show a poof of fur above his rump that seems to break up the topline, but in reality that really IS just a poof of fur that will lay down as you follow his spine. He is in great shape and is super fast. I can't wait to see what we can do with him in that regard (flyball, agility, etc). I wish just for a moment he had short hair (but not forever, because I'm oh so infatuated with the long coats!) so you could see the muscles in his hind legs...I'm telling you, this boy is ripped!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dang I missed the cutoff to edit!

He is 80lbs and 25inches tall (if I measured him correctly). I've had many people comment that he is the fastest "big dog" they've ever seen. He is so much more agile now as compared to his younger months.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

aww anyone?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He has really nice coloring


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kaiser2012 said:


> aww anyone?


Kaiser has an athletic look ! how often do you train him.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> He has really nice coloring


Thanks  I think he's a little light in the legs, but I LOVE the rest of him. Aww heck, I love ALL of him 



emy1 said:


> Kaiser has an athletic look ! how often do you train him.


He's a very active boy. We don't train every day, but most days he gets to run around at the dog park (we are usually the only ones there). On those days I'll mix in a little obedience along with his games of fetch. The rest of the time he plays with Dakota in the living room. If there were more dog-sport related activities near me, we would be much more active!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

yikes, anyone?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know how to do critiques but he is very handsome!! Love his fur and coloring!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm really no pro but I'll put in my .02. I think he has good withers, nice top line. I personally really like his croup, don't know how close it is to the standard (I generally really don't like what most consider a good croup on a GSD, I think comparing him to other well put togther working dogs that he has a nice croup as it short and relatively straight.) I think he has a nice amount of angulation in the rear. I really like his front, looks like he has decent upper arm and good shoulder layback. Also has very nice pasterns. Overall I think he looks balanced and athletic

(I really don't know the GSD standard that well, I like an athletic dog that looks like it can work.)


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> I don't know how to do critiques but he is very handsome!! Love his fur and coloring!


 Thanks   



KristiM said:


> I'm really no pro but I'll put in my .02. I think he has good withers, nice top line. I personally really like his croup, don't know how close it is to the standard (I generally really don't like what most consider a good croup on a GSD, I think comparing him to other well put togther working dogs that he has a nice croup as it short and relatively straight.) I think he has a nice amount of angulation in the rear. I really like his front, looks like he has decent upper arm and good shoulder layback. Also has very nice pasterns. Overall I think he looks balanced and athletic
> 
> (I really don't know the GSD standard that well, I like an athletic dog that looks like it can work.)


Perfect! Thank you for your input! It helps me see what knowledgeable people see  I don't really care for the AKC standard, so I'm sure he is physically/structurally pretty far from it (being from working lines). I also prefer an athletic dog (though with a little more masculine head and darker/richer coloration) but overall I'm very happy with Kaiser. I do know his feet are east-west, but that was something that showed up when he was younger and I was hoping would straighten out some as he matured. Maybe they still will when his chest fills out?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Normal withers, ok topline, though I would like it to be a bit firmer. Good position of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. The front is a bit better than the rear. Good pasterns, good feet. He tends to toe out in front. Good head, good secondary sex characteristic. Dark eyes. I would like to see richer color. 

I missed him yesterday. Sorry.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Normal withers, ok topline, though I would like it to be a bit firmer. Good position of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. The front is a bit better than the rear. Good pasterns, good feet. He tends to toe out in front. Good head, good secondary sex characteristic. Dark eyes. I would like to see richer color.
> 
> I missed him yesterday. Sorry.


Its ok  I've been out from shoulder surgery so my posts are usually during the day when everyone else is busy  

About the front, how is the angulation determined? And what does "firmer" mean in reference to the topline?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am actually on here off an on most days, but I just missed this yesterday. 

Top of the shoulder (feel for the top of the scapula/shoulder blade), to the point of the shoulder to the point of the elbow is the simplist way for people to feel and see the shoulder.

The back sags just a little and does not look firm in the pictures.


----------

